
Terror attack: Dark day - kercker
http://www.economist.com/news/china/21598717-brutal-knife-attack-shocks-china-and-raises-questions-about-its-policy-towards-ethnic
======
basseq
Not to discount these attacks, but 29 deaths and 140 injuries really doesn't
compare to 9/11 (2,996 deaths and 6,000+ injuries).

~~~
Zikes
National tragedies aren't really a numbers game. I can vividly recall a great
deal of how I felt on the morning of 9/11, and it was quite some time after
that before I learned how many lives were lost.

